# Precision Measuring Tool - $35 (san leandro, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 5, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/precision-measuring-tool/6734513703.html


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 5, 2018)

it is a .2 to 24" inside vernier caliper.  Worth about $250 new in the 80s, if I guess the vintage right.  I don't think ayone sells them any more.  A very useful tool!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 5, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> it is a .2 to 24" inside vernier caliper.  Worth about $250 new in the 80s, if I guess the vintage right.  I don't think ayone sells them any more.  A very useful tool!



and 0-24 outside caliper. If it was any closer to me, you wouldn't have seen the ad, just the gloat.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 6, 2018)

I paid $150.00 for mine last year, and was glad for that price.  for large internal bores, you can use it to measure very accurately - we within .0015 or so.


----------

